# Apple aims for Rs 1,000 Crore From iPhone 5S Sales in India This Quarter



## Empirial (Nov 11, 2013)

After selling out its premium iPhone 5S within 24 hours in India, Apple is now aiming to generate Rs 1,000 crore worth of sales from the smartphone. This would be twice the volume of sales of the iPhone 5 in the year ago quarter. To achieve the target, Apple will have to sell two lakh units in less than two months.

Apple has earmarked Rs 25 crore for advertising the iPhone 5S and iPhone 5C in India. The company is expecting its current iPhone 4 users in the country, which are claimed to be 6 lakh users in all. However, it remains to be seen whether Apple can provide enough stocks considering it is still facing an iPhone 5S shortage, which is out of stock in most markets it has been launched. With the crucial holiday season around the corner, Apple will have to significantly boost its production capacity if it expects to meet its own targets.

Source : Apple aims for Rs 1,000 crore from iPhone 5S sales in India this quarter | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India


----------



## $hadow (Nov 11, 2013)

Indeed Apple has donesome homework on its OS. The users are finding it different.  But the product being out of stock is turning many to buy something else since shopkeepers do not know how much time it will take to get the stock back. But the response towards the new IPhone is something which will make India's position more high on Apple product launching chart. Maybe who knows India will also see a simultaneous launch with US.


----------



## noob (Nov 11, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Maybe who knows India will also see a simultaneous launch with US.


For Apple, India is a dumping ground.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 11, 2013)

oh very interesting, Indian people sure do spend a lot on phones!


----------



## Renny (Nov 11, 2013)

With 50K a piece, they'll most certainly touch that target


----------



## $hadow (Nov 11, 2013)

noob said:


> For Apple, India is a dumping ground.


Exactly this is what I am talking about may e after watching this they realize what they are missing uptill now from India.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

apple will not gain from lower class people.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> apple will not gain from lower class people.



even upper middle class people will not buy a 50k P.O.S. iFail from cr@pple


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 11, 2013)

LOL, people actually do, see that's why sold out..!
those hot chicks all sport iPhones...and always the latest and greatest.


Luffy said:


> even upper middle class people will not buy a 50k P.O.S. iFail from cr@pple


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

Luffy said:


> even upper middle class people will not buy a 50k P.O.S. iFail from cr@pple



People will not,But sheeple will


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 11, 2013)

People, India is still a developing country. With 1000 crore India can even send a spacecraft to Pluto. Don't let this money go to US. Is iPhone really that worth ? Just think.


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> People, India is still a developing country. With 1000 crore India can even send a spacecraft to Pluto. Don't let this money go to US. Is iPhone really that worth ? Just think.



same goes to other manufactures, then no one can buy a smartphone except mmx etc


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 12, 2013)

Had mmx be a reliable brand with good service, I would have seriously bought mmx. But the thing is mmx is also rebranded China device.
And do you mean we should let go 1000 crore to US.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> People, India is still a developing country. With *1000 crore* India can even send a spacecraft to *Pluto*. Don't let this money go to US. Is iPhone really that worth ? Just think.



much more amount of money is needed for that. its better to buy MMX cr@p wroth 1000 crore than buy Cr@ppl'e iFail $hit.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rs 450 crore is spent for MOM. But 1000 crore for iPhone. Naah !!

Pluto mission is not that impossible one but requires great accuracy. See pluto's orbit below.
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2b/Pluto_Orbit.gif


----------



## $hadow (Nov 12, 2013)

But there are people who are buying iPhone and one cannot look away from this fact the product is sold out in major cities of India.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 12, 2013)

yaa there are, and there will always be !! But those of us who can avoid should avoid.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2013)

why? 
sure, the devices are expensive. android devices are also expensive. 

almost no one buys these devices at full price (off contract), anywhere in the world. Which is why latest nexus/iphones often run into shortages. with more contract based offerings, everyone can start having more expensive smartphones! 
China and Hong Kong are their 2nd and 5th biggest markets. 

1000 crore is not going to US. they are making a loss from last year sales to increase market share. their profits for whole year are only 113 crore, compared to 311 crore last year. they made it cheaper, even though multiple people in Apple have said over the years that India is not one of their top priorities, and they are better off investing in other countries.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 12, 2013)

To be honest a cheap android is good enough for indian public. Apple is not needed. Even my bank ICICI has an banking app only in android for indian public. When i asked for IOS version he said it wasnt available.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2013)

yep local content is more geared towards android and windows. not surprising considering the marginal adoption of ios.

and look what happen to flyte


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2013)

There aren't that many fools in India, that Apple would make 1000 crores in this quarter from India. 

iPhones are too expensive + In India you would be easily trolled by having a 50k phone that doesn't support Bluetooth FTP.

An iPhone 4S user was trolled by my friends in class (due to such an expensive phone not having such a basic feature). One of my friend was planning to buy iPhone 5C from abroad but after telling him about the limitations of iOS, he now hates iPhones (he was once a fan, never owned one though)


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 12, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> To be honest a cheap android is good enough for indian public. Apple is not needed. Even my bank ICICI has an banking app only in android for indian public. When i asked for IOS version he said it wasnt available.



thats a very bad attitude..who are we to decide what is good for indian public. who are we to decide that apple is not needed. sure, the market is still very much inclined towards the android platform as almost every phone is based on android. I am sure we won't be complaining this much if apple had cheaper phones..
& btw..I agree that apple charges ridiculously for their products...& not to forget, they do take care of their customers. Xperia S/SL which were one of the biggest products of sony last year, are now in dumps..the devices seem like they are totally ignored,.. on the other hand, my friend's iphone 4 ( released in 2010, June ) got the last ios7 update. O__O.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 12, 2013)

you guys only see your own view point..
but there are millions of people who don't need blue tooth and will find apple devices so easy to use.

the grandma in the next home she uses the ipad  for just about everything. mail, skype, web browsing and finally sharing pictures of her cute grandchildren! 
my dad prefers my iPad over the PC, Laptop for browsing everyday at home.

now you either sell and win and get rich..
or be geeks who don't see value here.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> People, India is still a developing country. With 1000 crore India can even send a spacecraft to Pluto. Don't let this money go to US. Is iPhone really that worth ? Just think.



So what you're saying is earmark the money for ISRO as donation?

Your taxes already pay for what ISRO does.

Other foreign firms making money from consumers or corporations notwithstanding.

I bet you wouldn't have posted this had Mangalyaan not been in the news recently. And I would not have felt like responding to the comment you would have made in a similar thread.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> iPhones are too expensive + In India you would be easily trolled by having a 50k phone that doesn't support Bluetooth FTP.


yep. so whatever market share iOS has in Japan, UK, US, China.... all got trolled.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I bet you wouldn't have posted this had Mangalyaan not been in the news recently. And I would not have felt like responding to the comment you would have made in a similar thread.



In that case you lost that bet. I have always felt like that. Don't comment. Why are you commenting then ? Pity, you are quarreling because I asked not to let India's money go to foreign hands.

Is iPhone really worth so much. Americans buy them on contract. But we Indians pay full amount. Should we ? I never asked you not to buy, I said if you can avoid, then avoid. If you are crazy about gazets or really need a iPhone, then buy.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

Hating Apple is sooooooooooooo Mainstream


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Is iPhone really worth so much. Americans buy them on contract. But we Indians pay full amount. Should we ? I never asked you not to buy, I said if you can avoid, then avoid. If you are crazy about gazets or really need a iPhone, then buy.


hmmm. its the content and services. ios actually makes it dirt cheap, has more promotions than amazon or play. for free, you can get ad-free versions of premium apps. 
thing has gotten so twisted, that content made from indian artists is available officially only on foreign apps - that are not allowed in india. spotify has a great catalog of indian record labels, but the app itself is not available in india. itunes has exclusives from indian artists that are not available for download in the indian store. the prices are affordable.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> In that case you lost that bet. I have always felt like that. Don't comment. Why are you commenting then ? Pity, you are quarreling because I asked not to let India's money go to foreign hands.
> 
> Is iPhone really worth so much. Americans buy them on contract. But we Indians pay full amount. Should we ? I never asked you not to buy, I said if you can avoid, then avoid. If you are crazy about gazets or really need a iPhone, then buy.



you in schools?  rehearse the thread title, read newspapers and will see that *not-buying iphones* wont save india and its corrupt government to lose money, there are wayy more than enough taxes currently running in india which can cover-up all expenses of government machineries and that too without the income tax, in reality we dont need to pay income taxes at all, and 1000 crores to foreign hands doesnt make a point here, there has been scams with an amount of money gone, could make all indian roads Rubberized asphalt. so cut this lame logic out from "why wont iphone make market" ...iphone just needs to be 10K cheaper, they will have more market than WP and android combined, its just overpriced thats all.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 13, 2013)

Manufacturers need to understand that India is still a developing country and pricing plays a important fact in the success and failure of the product. 50k is an insane amount to spend on a device. If you have got a cheaper alternative why not give it a try. If apple also try to lower down the price of their products in India they will see the new high in Indian market.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2013)

but but when we had cheaper alternatives, we accused apple of dumping old stock

the devices are not gonna get cheaper, india is not going to buy expensive devices... so pretty much a stalemate
there wont be content till there are devices, no need for devices till there is content... so pretty much another stalemate


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> you in schools?  rehearse the thread title, read newspapers and will see that *not-buying iphones* wont save india and its corrupt government to lose money, there are wayy more than enough taxes currently running in india which can cover-up all expenses of government machineries and that too without the income tax, in reality we dont need to pay income taxes at all, and 1000 crores to foreign hands doesnt make a point here, there has been scams with an amount of money gone, could make all indian roads Rubberized asphalt. so cut this lame logic out from "why wont iphone make market" ...iphone just needs to be 10K cheaper, they will have more market than WP and android combined, its just overpriced thats all.



You have not even attended school. I never mentioned not buying iPhone. I only said avoid if you can, and this is not in case of iPhone. It's for any company. But the thing is iPhone cost too much, so I particularly mentioned it. Don't think what others are doing, think what you have done for your country. Even if corrupt, pay taxes is bringing some development in the country. Pay 1000 crore to apple and tell how it will in anyway develope India ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

@ano we always had cheaper alternatives right from start thats the problem, if iphones in india would have been at least similarly priced with samsh!t *from the very beginning* of competition, i could see apple all over, even iphones have way less depreciation rate of underlying hardware and i've seen people using 2nd and 3rd stage devices with no major performance loss, samsung devices specially remarkably wither with time, dunno why, so many customer complaints about samsung S4 pro packages here in this country with the provider i work with...too many, sluggish apps, ram usage,games lag, very long boot up time. 

if apple would just be a little more into price-cuts, or more to say reachable from people in med-high-end devices range, it wd have never occurred to people, that apple selling cheap phones in india implies a dump out.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2013)

I recently visited a school in Bangalore for inquiring about the admission fees for my nephew for LKG.. the fees was 4.5 Lac. I noticed the students of the school, ever one can buy a iPhone without any issue, if not two .


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> You have not even attended school. I never mentioned not buying iPhone. I only said avoid if you can, and this is not in case of iPhone. It's for any company. But the thing is iPhone cost too much, so I particularly mentioned it. Don't think what others are doing, think what you have done for your country. Even if corrupt, pay taxes is bringing some development in the country. Pay 1000 crore to apple and tell how it will in anyway develope India ?



if you really have some fundamental problem of comprehending the fabric of economy running in India, then consult with other senior forum members to help you. "avoiding something if you can" means you have to option to avoid, so whats new? everyone everyday has options, everyone knows iphone costs too much, there lies Zero practicality of saying that buying 1000 crores worth of iphones will make india poor as hell and otherwise it would have become Paris, pay more attention to how money flows in and out of india in non-legal fundings, scams and whatnot. and spare me the stupid and fake patriotic annotations such as  *think about you're country* bullcrap. as if you have liberated India from British a second time.

Even if corrupt, pay taxes bringing dev to india? i mean how incredibly stupid it is  that you've figured that sucking people's hard earned money in notorious, condemned ways is still a better way of leading india to prosper? Whole India is moving against corruption mate, wake up.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 13, 2013)

Apple phones are not worth IMO, but Ipads oh yeah. On tablets, ios is far better than android


----------



## vanpr7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tim Cook himself said that they are not in the 'junk' business. That's why d 5c is not the cheap version (costing 44k inr)  . What they don't realise is even though india is currently a country whose majority users lie in the middle class category and not everyone can afford an iPhone, in the future those very consumers will be able to afford those phones but would have got too used to android and maybe windows phones by then that they may never switch to an iPhone
Apple is missing the very point. :/.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

^^ thats what i meant, they don't need to establish the truth of iphone being a quality product by saying "no junk". They don't have to sell junk, they just need to bring down that 44K to 34K.


----------



## vanpr7 (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ thats what i meant, they don't need to establish the truth of iphone being a quality product by saying "no junk". They don't have to sell junk, they just need to bring down that 44K to 34K.



True that. Coz right now anyone would rather buy a top android device for 40k than a iPhone 5c. Ridiculously overpriced that **** is. 
Also android has slowly crept upto ios in terms of smoothness and app ecosystem and it will only get better. Also ART is gonna improve d speed and smoothness as well. So let's see what does Apple do to combat android in the developing countries.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2013)

hmm. the non affordability is not apple's problem. nexus phones are also overpriced in india. again, it is up to the operators to sell more models on contract and bring down the prices.

play store is already lagging behind promotions to third party content providers on android. say amazon or humble bundle. androids biggest sales happen when new humble bundle comes along, or when google decides for some promotions. iOS gets killer price drops continuously. go to sleep for 8 hours, there's freebs waiting for you in the morning. bunch of new titles release every Wednesday. give feedback or request features to the developers at their official sites, twitter, facebook, and they will either queue it up, or at least tell good reason why they are not doing it. apps are updated for years. they look good. adware is limited. 

donno difference between old phones and cheap phones. 
can safely say ios phone launched in 2009 can handle more humble android bundle games than any android flagships till 2011. maybe that's one reason why the bigger price is worth it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2013)

India is a country of El-Cheapos
Apple's "Premium" iBullsh!t simply wont work here
1000 cr? Good luck with that



vanpr7 said:


> True that. Coz right now anyone would rather buy a top android device for 40k than a iPhone 5c. Ridiculously overpriced that **** is.
> Also android has slowly crept upto ios in terms of smoothness and app ecosystem and it will only get better. Also ART is gonna improve d speed and smoothness as well. *So let's see what does Apple do to combat android in the developing countries*.



They don't care.They have enough "International" white sheeple filling their coffers


I also have a simple analogy
PC = Android
Console = iPhone


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2013)

nope.jpg
ios usage statistics outstrips android usage stats, despite the disproportionate android market share. (safari most used mobile browser)
ios content is cheaper than android content. in fact, ios has more premium apps drop to free. also ad-free. 
so pc=android console=iphone does not hold up


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2013)

Anorion said:


> nope.jpg
> *ios usage statistics outstrips android usage stats, despite the disproportionate android market share.* (safari most used mobile browser)
> ios content is cheaper than android content. in fact, ios has more premium apps drop to free. also ad-free.
> so pc=android console=iphone does not hold up



In India?


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> if you really have some fundamental problem of comprehending the fabric of economy running in India, then consult with other senior forum members to help you. "avoiding something if you can" means you have to option to avoid, so whats new? everyone everyday has options, everyone knows iphone costs too much, there lies Zero practicality of saying that buying 1000 crores worth of iphones will make india poor as hell and otherwise it would have become Paris, pay more attention to how money flows in and out of india in non-legal fundings, scams and whatnot. and spare me the stupid and fake patriotic annotations such as  *think about you're country* bullcrap. as if you have liberated India from British a second time.
> 
> Even if corrupt, pay taxes bringing dev to india? i mean how incredibly stupid it is  that you've figured that sucking people's hard earned money in notorious, condemned ways is still a better way of leading india to prosper? Whole India is moving against corruption mate, wake up.



People in dream world are asking me to wake up. You must be watching aaj tak, sahara news etc regularly. If you think none of our Tax money is utilized, then our economy would have been similar to Bhutan or Myanmar. And you won't have been talking about iPhone so much. You would have been probably thinking of affording a Nokia 1100. You better stay in Jakarta. No need no write so much. Don't make yourself sound like a empty vessel.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I also have a simple analogy
> PC = Android
> Console = iPhone



Me too think so. Ha ha. And wait TINZEN is too coming into the scene. Where will you put it then ?

But after dumping BADA, I don't trust Samsung with its OSes anymore. Missing the build quality of Wave devices.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2013)

The iPhone is for Rich,White sheeple(and Chineses too i think)
Ok,That's racist.
The iPhone is for Rich Sheeple


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> People in dream world are asking me to wake up. You must be watching aaj tak, sahara news etc regularly. If you think none of our Tax money is utilized, then our economy would have been similar to Bhutan or Myanmar. And you won't have been talking about iPhone so much. You would have been probably thinking of affording a Nokia 1100. You better stay in Jakarta. No need no write so much. Don't make yourself sound like a empty vessel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still sleeping? missing points all over again, have i said tax is not utilized ? seriously dude, talk about the point. Again spare me directions  what i can afford and what not and where should i stay. read up.

*www.arthakranti.org/analysis/current-tax-system/defects


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I recently visited a school in Bangalore for inquiring about the admission fees for my nephew for LKG.. the fees was 4.5 Lac. I noticed the students of the school, ever one can buy a iPhone without any issue, if not two .



4.5 lacs for LKG ? I didn't cough that much from my nursery to graduation combined !!


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> 4.5 lacs for LKG ? I didn't cough that much from my nursery to graduation combined !!



Well said. 
5 lac is the fee of government engineering colleges of U.P
and that too for 4 years.


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well said.
> 5 lac is the fee of government engineering colleges of U.P
> and that too for 4 years.



i completed my 4 years of engg @ 2.4 lakh


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

amjath said:


> i completed my 4 years of engg @ 2.4 lakh



Yeah now a days schools are charging insane amount and parents has to and have to arrange the amount coz of the reason that of a myth that costlier the school better education they provide.


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 15, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> *you guys only see your own view point..
> but there are millions of people who don't need blue tooth and will find apple devices so easy to use*.
> 
> the grandma in the next home she uses the ipad  for just about everything. mail, skype, web browsing and finally sharing pictures of her cute grandchildren!
> ...



i agree.everyone nowadays seems to have a habit of jumping on either some love or hate bandwagon,dictating their choices on others.
i muself am not an apple fan,nor do i agree with their business policies.they promote closeness and walls,and maintaining control at all costs,not giving it to people.starts to sound like an evil,villanious company somewhat.
but everyone has different needs,and priorites.and while their devices are overpriced,their build quality and user experience is unmatched.
and i think the very captivating thing about their moblile products is their ecosystem.compared to android,where mostly crappy and useless apps, apps and f2p garbage is there,ios seems to have less of those things.
and while i can't say about the prices,if it is really so sale prone then it's even more good.
but the fact is most people in india don't give a damn about software,and while they'll buy 30-40,000 on just phones,they'll either pirate everything or just stick to crappy apps/games. so any argument related to software side is meaningless to them,as they can't flaunt it


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well said.
> 5 lac is the fee of government engineering colleges of U.P
> and that too for 4 years.



Hell I pay 20K for 1 year and sums up as 80K for total 4 years. Damn the Iphone, I don't even need it.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Hell I pay 20K for 1 year and sums up as 80K for total 4 years. Damn the Iphone, I don't even need it.


Woa man when did you completed yours??


----------



## Sarath (Nov 16, 2013)

They just have to sell 2 lakh iPhones for that. There are easily that many people who can afford an iPhone in our country.

My friends are going crazy for an iPhone 5S. Come January I think I will be surrounded by a lot of 5S'. A friend of mine got an iPhone 5 only 2 months back and he is already upgrading. All my friends are divided now into Apple and Samsung groups.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Woa man when did you completed yours??



Still in 3rd Year.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 16, 2013)

oh, here comes the android fanboys 



sam_738844 said:


> if you really have some fundamental problem of comprehending the fabric of economy running in India, then consult with other senior forum members to help you. "avoiding something if you can" means you have to option to avoid, so whats new? everyone everyday has options, everyone knows iphone costs too much, there lies Zero practicality of saying that buying 1000 crores worth of iphones will make india poor as hell and otherwise it would have become Paris, pay more attention to how money flows in and out of india in non-legal fundings, scams and whatnot. and spare me the stupid and fake patriotic annotations such as  think about you're country bullcrap. as if you have liberated India from British a second time.
> 
> Even if corrupt, pay taxes bringing dev to india? i mean how incredibly stupid it is  that you've figured that sucking people's hard earned money in notorious, condemned ways is still a better way of leading india to prosper? Whole India is moving against corruption mate, wake up.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Still in 3rd Year.


Woa mine is 3 lac pa.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 16, 2013)

greedi


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

Well said education has been damn expensive... I still remember my school fee was Rs 150 pm and now for my son who's just gonna be in LKG I am gonna shell out close to around 2 Lacs ... 

All though I agree the cost of living and inflation is at it's peak and then we are treated like scape goat's by these schools...

coming back to the iPhone discussion... Some stats below :

1000 Cr
50K avg price per handset
20 Lac handset's to be sold in 1 year to achieve the figure
1,66,666/- handsets to be sold per month
5,555/- handsets per day (30 days a month)

929Mn Cellphone subscribers (not users) in India.
Smartphone users (not subscribers) above 30k in India : Approx 2.5 crores
Existing Apple users in India : Approx 50lac

Practically speaking apple has a target of attracting 10% of the remaining 2cr smartphone users on their platform.

It's not an impossible target, though it's difficult and has to be supported by the Mobile Service providers in india... Apple should look look at partnering with these Service providers and come up with some jaw dropping plans (like reliance... 5s for 2599 per month with unlimited local / national calls, unlimited 3g and unlimited sms).. 

Just my 2 Cents ...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 16, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> Well said education has been damn expensive... I still remember my school fee was Rs 150 pm and now for my son who's just gonna be in LKG I am gonna shell out close to around 2 Lacs ...
> 
> All though I agree the cost of living and inflation is at it's peak and then we are treated like scape goat's by these schools...
> 
> ...



that's the price for iphone 5c the iphone 5s is 2999 
they don't have the 5s for atleast 1 and the half month


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Well said.
> 5 lac is the fee of government engineering colleges of U.P
> and that too for 4 years.





amjath said:


> i completed my 4 years of engg @ 2.4 lakh



i am completing with rs 24000 with scholarship of rs 50000


----------



## swatkats (Nov 16, 2013)

I see most of them buying Second hand iphone stuff. Have a look at Olx, you have 18-20k you are now owner of an iphone 4s and to others it gives an impression that Indians are no longer in the middle class range.

I can assure you only 2 out of 10 phones you see are purchased from Indian store Rest of them are either Imported or Seconds.

Coming to the topic, If Apple can do a business of 1,000 Crore in India, The answer is Simple. NO. 
These figures which these Reliance or Airtel or apple tell in PR's are just owned by some Dude who has unaccounted money and the same iphone5 for 10k more with so called touch id(Oh ya i love i5 and hate 5s for its price tag) and I don't mean to criticize the one's who buy with their hard earned money but most of them buy with unaccounted money.
Many people who Realize it lacks basic feature like Bluetooth will sell off their phone and never buy an iphone later, These are my observations. 

But one thing i like about iphones is that they never Reduce price by 20-30% like other Android Phone manufacturers. Imagine a Scene where you buy a Note2 for 36k and a Friends of yours after 8-9months buys it for 26k and Gives you that sympathetic look.  Sucks..!!!


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 17, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> that's the price for iphone 5c the iphone 5s is 2999
> they don't have the 5s for atleast 1 and the half month



I am just averaging out the total sale price to 50k per unit.... there are few handsets which are 65k some those are 40 to 45K...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2013)

swatkats said:


> I don't mean to criticize the one's who buy with their hard earned money but most of them buy with unaccounted money.
> Many people who Realize it lacks basic feature like Bluetooth will sell off their phone and never buy an iphone later, These are my observations.


any phone can be bought with unaccounted money. 
miss basic feature, infra-red on devices. more than blue-tooth. used to be fun to be able to change tv channels in public places. or control lego robots. guess they took it out because of security reasons.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 17, 2013)

now when did bluetooth become a basic feature ?
my sister and all her friends in college, share music pictures through watsapp.. 
probably you are a little outdated.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2013)

+1 to above statement 
WhatsApp kar de is the new sharing medium.


----------



## swatkats (Nov 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> any phone can be bought with unaccounted money.


I believe most of them who buy high end phones(15-30k) Pay it via debit/credit card and the others in plain cash.



$hadow said:


> +1 to above statement
> WhatsApp kar de is the new sharing medium.


That is correct and bluetooth isn't still out of the Game.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 17, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> now when did bluetooth become a basic feature ?
> my sister and all her friends in college, share music pictures through watsapp..
> probably you are a little outdated.





$hadow said:


> +1 to above statement
> WhatsApp kar de is the new sharing medium.



Even though Whatsapp has gained momentum, how many people have smart phone ? At least in my circle, majority (almost 50-60%) don't.  And then install Whatsapp (yeah, many people don't use it), and last but not least net pack. Still people are defending it. 
Bluetooth was, and is basic feature of a phone. Period.
Comes handy at times.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Even though Whatsapp has gained momentum, how many people have smart phone ? At least in my circle, majority (almost 50-60%) don't.  And then install Whatsapp (yeah, many people don't use it), and last but not least net pack. Still people are defending it.
> Bluetooth was, and is basic feature of a phone. Period.
> Comes handy at times.



All I said that it is the new medium not an end of bluetooth.  But you have to admit that now it is used a lot for sharing files.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Even though Whatsapp has gained momentum, how many people have smart phone ? At least in my circle, majority (almost 50-60%) don't.  And then install Whatsapp (yeah, many people don't use it), and last but not least net pack. Still people are defending it.
> Bluetooth was, and is basic feature of a phone. Period.
> Comes handy at times.



+1 ^

Although I got an iPhone5 and with ios7 I can use AirDrop to share my files with other iPhone users, its functionality is quite limited....viz only iPhone 5 and above and all that crap...

You can use WA to share photos and WA compresses these photos further (and makes them look crappy) to transmit over the mobile network, what about videos and recordings... not everyone is on 3G and has an unlimited data pack 

+ 1 to Bluetooth although WA and other messengers can be used for some basic file transfers however they cannot replace Bluetooth, having said that the two technologies cannot be mixed together and are way different... 

bluetooth is not an obsolete technology and is currently in its 5th evolution (6th Under research) with some really fantastic transfer rates..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 17, 2013)

When I was in college, nobody had smart phones.. neither did I
Then I started to work, now all of sudden just everyone has smart phones. The kids I see around have smart phones!

Finding a nokia feature phone was part of a treasure hunt contest I recently participated in.

besides aren't micromaxx android phones like 5k ?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 17, 2013)

Guys, iPhones are status symbol for a lot of people. And when it comes to status, people do anything, especially up here in the North India.
You know people have been known to sell their ancesteral land so that they can bring home a wife in a helicopter on their wedding even if they couldn't afford it. Just for showoff. You can sell them a piece of brick just by saying that it will add to their status. Yes, they will surely buy an iPhone.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 17, 2013)

baccilus said:


> You know people have been known to sell their ancesteral land so that they can bring home a wife in a helicopter on their wedding even if they couldn't afford it. Just for showoff. You can sell them a piece of brick just by saying that it will add to their status. Yes, they will surely buy an iPhone.



rofl ...


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2013)

Speaking of Bluetooth, does Bluetooth in iPhone work with car audio system


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2013)

^yes
ios has more chance of working with various systems
one example is reliance digital, who use ipods attached to barcode scanners to check out sales. surprised its not some cheap custom device made in china. its an ipod in a clumsy case. 

but iphone has no IR port. still stuck to my 6600 for this feature. I can control set top box with phone right now. dont even care about alternate options or configurations available.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> Speaking of Bluetooth, does Bluetooth in iPhone work with car audio system



Yes it supports A2DP for Audio streaming from your iPhone as well as normal phone functionalities viz Call, Messages and stuff....



Anorion said:


> ^yes
> ios has more chance of working with various systems
> one example is reliance digital, who use ipods attached to barcode scanners to check out sales. surprised its not some cheap custom device made in china. its an ipod in a clumsy case.
> 
> but iphone has no IR port. still stuck to my 6600 for this feature. I can control set top box with phone right now. dont even care about alternate options or configurations available.



Man 6600 was one super duper hit phone  I still luv da device and you made me go looking out for one in my old electronics archive...


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 18, 2013)

spoof Interview of *IphoneX*   : 

Interviewer : how much are you expecting to generate from sales from this latest version of iphone in india ?
Executives from Apple : we are expecting a sale of about Rs. 2000 crore !!
Interviewer : Thats Double of what you had predicted for iphone5S !! Our viewers would like to know how much an iphoneX would cost them ??
Executives from Apple : The selling price of an iphoneX is set at Rs. 2000 crore !!!
Interviewer : O__O 
                  *i.imgflip.com/2/wczz.jpg


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2013)

we all hearing something about 5c, read about it
A Foxconn factory reportedly stops iPhone 5c production - GSMArena.com news


----------

